# Jaguar Bicycle??



## F4iGuy (Jun 23, 2011)

Craigslist buy from a year or so ago and has been sitting around collecting dust. It's a Jaguar First Class also stickered Made In Western Germany. Seems to me that she's some sort of knock-off Raliegh with a Raliegh bird look-a-like crank. Rides nicely and has some pretty interesting fenders. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## jackomeano (Jun 24, 2011)

The European market is much different the the american market, alot of makes use mass prod. parts it was easier for making bicycles cheaply.
well build non the less just its hard to figure out whats what!


----------



## F4iGuy (Jun 24, 2011)

That's what i figured as well but thought i would at least inquire..thanks for your help


----------

